
Circle Numbers with CSS and HTML5 - acangiano
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/06/circle-numbers.php
======
DanielBMarkham
There's a lot going on here - text masking, gradients with non-zero starting
points, gradients as text colors, making text shadows work, layers of divs,
and more.

